# MPAC



## ambernewton04 (15 Jan 2013)

Is there anyone here currently awaiting for the next MPAC?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (15 Jan 2013)

No call, eh? Hang in there, you'll make it!


----------



## ambernewton04 (15 Jan 2013)

Shuck10 said:
			
		

> No call, eh? Hang in there, you'll make it!



I forgot to tell you, they called today and said that they will be releasing the list next week. I asked her if me signing those release forms meant I got chosen, she said that  my papers being there is where I want them to be. She also said that they aren't telling people who are on the list that they're on the list, but her tone of voice was encouraging


----------



## BeyondTheNow (15 Jan 2013)

That's great, you're a shoe-in, I'm sure!


----------



## JorgSlice (15 Mar 2013)

There is an MPAC date slated for May 4-7 at CFB Valcartier just outside of Quebec City. 

You may receive notification and travel orders momentarily. I know there was some confusion around it as they were supposed to have on in February, then it was moved to April... now May


----------



## BeyondTheNow (15 Mar 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> There is an MPAC date slated for May 4-7 at CFB Valcartier just outside of Quebec City.
> 
> You may receive notification and travel orders momentarily. I know there was some confusion around it as they were supposed to have on in February, then it was moved to April... now May



Thanks for the information, PrairieThunder. 

I was contacted via email by my file manager last week for submission of MPAC documents and was informed May 5-7.  I would assume it was a typo, since I was expecting the duration to be longer than two days anyway.  As far as you're aware though, it's definitely slated to begin on the 4th? I just want to make sure proper arrangements are made on my end where family and such is concerned.


----------



## JorgSlice (20 Mar 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information, PrairieThunder.
> 
> I was contacted via email by my file manager last week for submission of MPAC documents and was informed May 5-7.  I would assume it was a typo, since I was expecting the duration to be longer than two days anyway.  As far as you're aware though, it's definitely slated to begin on the 4th? I just want to make sure proper arrangements are made on my end where family and such is concerned.



4th and 7th are travel days, 5&6 are assessment dates


----------



## youngapplicant (2 Apr 2013)

Has anyone been informed they are attending this MPAC ?


----------



## ambernewton04 (8 Apr 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> There is an MPAC date slated for May 4-7 at CFB Valcartier just outside of Quebec City.
> 
> You may receive notification and travel orders momentarily. I know there was some confusion around it as they were supposed to have on in February, then it was moved to April... now May



Im not sure why I didnt see this before haha, but thanks for info.

Are you attending this MPAC Prairie?

I too have been told that I should be getting the information regarding travel and what not, but nothing has been confirmed yet :/


----------



## tkd2000canada (25 Apr 2013)

I just got accepted for MPAC and I am really excited, is anyone else here accepted?


----------



## Kowalski (27 Apr 2013)

I'll see you there tkd2000. I'm pretty excited as well!


----------



## JorgSlice (9 Aug 2013)

MPAC date set for AUG 20-22, CFB Valcartier.


----------



## Delaney1986 (9 Aug 2013)

Well, I'm definately not making that one, lol. I was thinking it would be later in the Fall. Oh well.

Good Luck to everyone who gets selected!!


----------



## garb811 (9 Aug 2013)

Yes, tere are 2, possibly 3 (now that they have cancelled the Reserve MPOAC) MPACs running at the end of the month.  Before anyone gets too excited though, remember that the primary purpose of the August MPACs are to process Reserve candidates.  If there is room to add Reg Force candidates that's a bonus.

Delaney1986:  There should still be a Oct/Nov MPAC, I haven't heard of any changes to the plan to run it.


----------



## Delaney1986 (14 Nov 2013)

Garb:

You were correct! I am on the 19-21 MPAC. The CFRC squeaked my application in just in time I guess! (the day the selection closed)

I know it's a bit late but thanks for the info!


----------



## garb811 (17 Nov 2013)

Congrats!  Best of luck to you and anyone else who is going for this series of 3 x MPAC.


----------



## hogarthmike (18 Nov 2013)

First off congratulations to everyone going on one of these MPACs. Way to go guys!!!! 
Secondly I am attending the MPAC on the 23 to the 26 of NOV. Is there anyone else on this site that will be attending on those dates. If so send me a message or just reply on this thread. 
Again congratulations to all. I know it's just another step along the way but it is a step in the right direction.


----------

